# Paranormal Activity



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Any of you guys heard of this movie yet It's supposedly is the "Scariest Movie Ever" They're only playing it in 20 college Towns at midnight You think it's really as scary as they made it seem or is it just marketing B.S.

Here is the trailer

YouTube - Paranormal Activity: Evidence of a Hunting


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looks stupid!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like they paid the people to be "scared".


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

I aint Afraid of S**T Paranormal, they are a bunch of people that smoke too much PCP....................

PARANORMAL MY @$$!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Last time I watched the "scariest movie ever" i laughed...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I live among spirits so nothing like would scare me.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I know I 'm pretty skeptical of it myself. No one I know has seen it yet so I was hoping that someone on here may have seen it just to get some honest feedback on it. The closest city to me playing it is L.A and thats like a 1hr 30min to 2 hr drive.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I would skip it. or you could fall for the hype and drive all the way and be disapointed. if it was really the scariest movie ever they would have sold it to a bigger lable and it would be in theaters every were there is no way if its really good that the film corporation would screw them selves out of tickets sold every were.


----------

